# Fan placement suggestion



## ankush28 (May 25, 2013)

Hi I recently baught my Desktop with Coolermaster elite 310, configuration is
i3-3210, gigabyte b75, corsair cxv2 430 watt.
I need my pc for highly processor intensive softwares & editing stuffs.
In coolermaster elite 310 there is 1 rear 120 mm exhaust fan is pre installed, but i think it is insufficient for me, so I need one 120mm intake fan(must be led  ) and one 80mm
my budget is 500 bucks. I want BRANDED one not those desi fans.
suggest the one and also tell where should I place it on front or on side panel, so it looks beautyful as well as cools better too. My processor and MoBo are not heating tooo, but still for safety concern i want fans.  

Elite 310 - Cooler Master


----------



## The Incinerator (May 25, 2013)

Basically a bad cabinet when its cooling. You should have bought a NZXT Gamma. 

Get Cooler Master 90 CFM LED Cooler - Cooler Master: Flipkart.com for the side intakes.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 26, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> Hi I recently baught my Desktop with Coolermaster elite 310, configuration is
> *i2-3210*, gigabyte b75, corsair cxv2 430 watt.
> I need my pc for highly processor intensive softwares & editing stuffs.
> In coolermaster elite 310 there is 1 rear 120 mm exhaust fan is pre installed, but i think it is insufficient for me, so I need one 120mm intake fan(must be led  ) and one 80mm
> ...


That should be i3 3210


----------



## ankush28 (May 26, 2013)

yeah it is i3 3210 edited my first post.
But I am still confuse...
I am thinking to use 80mm led(inteke or exhaust??) fan on side panel and 120mm non-led(Intake) on front, both coolermaster is this good.
Cooler Master BC 80 LED FAN Cooler - Cooler Master: Flipkart.com
&
Cooler Master Silent FAN 120 SI2 (4 in 1) Cooler - Cooler Master: Flipkart.com
suggest if any alternatives available.
Should i place intake or exhaust at side panel

I will not buy 4 in 1 120mm.
I am going for single one


----------



## The Incinerator (May 26, 2013)

80mm are waste of money and useless except for CCC read heatsink cooling.

The 120mm that I suggested by CM is a 90CFM fan which will actually cool your components down significantly, when used as side intake.


----------



## ankush28 (May 26, 2013)

hey guys my friend want to upgrade his cabinet. He curruntly have DESI cabinet and he want one from NZXT GAMMA or ANTEC X1 GAMING. Which one is good. He doesnt need more cooling 3-4 fans are enough, looks should be aesthatic.


----------

